# αχτιναμές, αχτναμές = ahdname, ahitname



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Από τον Πάπυρο:
*αχτιναμές* και *αχτναμές*, ο· επίσημο τουρκικό έγγραφο με το οποίο ρυθμίζονταν οι σχέσεις της τουρκικής πολιτείας με τη χριστιανική Εκκλησία και καταγράφονταν ορισμένα προνόμιο της Εκκλησίας και των χριστιανικών λαών.

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια:
*Αχτναμές* ή *Αχιτναμές* είναι λέξη που προέρχεται εκ των αραβικών αχτ (=υποχρέωση) + ναμά (=επιστολή).
Το όνομα αυτό φέρει το επίσημο έγγραφο που επέχει θέση συνθήκης και το οποίο έστειλε το 638 προς τον Πατριάρχη Ιεροσολύμων ο Χαλίφης Ομάρ Ιμπν αλ Χατάμπ και αναγνώριζε τα επί των Αγίων Τόπων προνόμια της Ορθοδοξίας.
Το έγγραφο αυτό φέρει τη σφραγίδα της χειρός του Μωάμεθ (πεντάλφα) που τέθηκε μεταγενέστερα προς επικύρωση.
Το πρωτότυπο μεταφέρθηκε (για την αξία της σφραγίδας) κατά διαταγή του Σουλτάνου Αμντούλ Χαμίτ στη Κωνσταντινούπολη ενώ στο Πατριαρχείο Ιεροσολύμων έμεινε αραβικό αντίγραφο σε περγαμηνή. Επίσης αντίγραφο αυτού φυλάσσεται στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη των Παρισίων.​Στα τουρκικά, *ahitname* (συνθήκη, [γραπτό] σύμφωνο).
Επίσης: ahidname.
Πιο διαδεδομένο στα αγγλικά το *ahdname*.

Δείτε επίσης:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahdname
http://www.jerusalem-patriarchate.info/gr/axtinames.htm
http://www.teeth.com.pk/blog/2006/10/24/muhammad’s-christian-covenant-and-benedict’s-indictment
http://www.sinaimonastery.com/index.php?lid=108

και capitulations διομολογήσεις: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=20902


----------

